# 6 Dachsunds, 1 red bull leads to arrest



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/cerabino-six-unleashed-dachshunds-plus-one-red-bull-914123.html

Terry


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

yet another reason why NOT to be a jerk when authorities want to talk to you..ESPECIALLY if you are in the wrong...

I bet he would'be gotten off with a warning...if he wasn't a jerk about it...


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow, I think the drunk Tom Arnold look a like had more excuses than crack head at a crack house.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

i was watching the news and some guy tried to blame his cat for 1000's of child porn pics on his computer...

"the cat must have stepped on the keyboard and downloaded those"


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

The cops were over authorative jerks and should have had training in dealing with people under the influence of caffine. Seriously when I worked for the Park Police in Minneapolis the dog folks were almost always jerks if you tagged or even just warned them to leash their dogs or pick up after them. Not sure why that is .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

No comment here. :grin: But there is a reason I don't take my dogs around people. Someone always got to have their nose in your business. If his dog gets run over....it's hois fault. If the dog bites someone....it's his fault. If he doesn't clean up after them, it is his fault . Until something happens, there is nothing to be at fault so, as far as I am concerned, they should have left him alone. If dogs being loose with him in attendance is an offence, all kids should be leashed at all times also. Think of the problems that would never happen if kids had to be leashed. Ok, so I did make a comment....but it is reality.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Home that would fly but if there is a leash law well then, he's already in the wrong isn't he? We don;t really have leash laws in The Bahamas, or pick up laws. So until it would take the dog biting someone or being on someone's property to be in the wrong there.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Actually that is what I am pointing out Amy. They made a leash law merely to keep things from happening even though, most times they wouldn't happen. Stupid law. Not that many yars ago there were no leash laws. Yes, dogs got run over, people got bit, just like they do today. Before, there was restition to pay if you let you dog bite someone. The only thing that these preventative laws have changed is that now the government can make some money too. Before, they didn't get any of the restitution. Dog owners were not supporting the very programs that are giving out the tickets. When the dogs have done nothing, the only victim in this case is the dog owner. 

Drunk driving is a questionable offence also. The are far more people on the road that make it home without an accident than there are those that have an accident. There is an arbitrary number that say you are drunk. They keep lowering that arbitrary # for a reason. $$$$$ Doesn't mean the majority of people are incapacitated by any means.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Should we have any laws then Don ? Your line of thinking can apply to everything .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Should we have any laws then Don ? Your line of thinking can apply to everything .


Not true Jim. But what is reality is making laws to prevent law breaking leads to things like mandatory curfews to stop crimes commited at night....which is most violent crime. Just a matter of time to get people used to it and it may happen.

Like gun control. You won't eliminate muders using guns by making it illeagal to own guns. Preventative laws make criminals out of , otherwise, law abiding citizens. There didn't use to be leash laws. Now there are. What has it changed? More money for more government control through fines.....and the people are actually paying to be controlled. Doesn't get any better than that does it?


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

I think the leash law was the least of this guys problems. Here, our leash law dictates a dog on a leash or in immediate control. Now immediate control can be determined by the officer. I see what your saying Don, However you have to understand that most preventative laws are for people with little are no common sense. 

It's a proactive law that has helped in our community.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> I think the leash law was the least of this guys problems. Here, our leash law dictates a dog on a leash or in immediate control. Now immediate control can be determined by the officer. I see what your saying Don, However you have to understand that most preventative laws are for people with little are no common sense.
> 
> It's a proactive law that has helped in our community.


It isn't just common sense Jeff. People seemed to have lost the power of independent thought. It is much easier to agree with the majority of course. Seems to eliminate having to reason things out.

I play the devils advocate for a reason Jeff. To get people to think so they can, with some thought, "take the road less traveled". As it is, like sheep, they just follow each other to what end? Total control?


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It isn't just common sense Jeff. People seemed to have lost the power of independent thought. It is much easier to agree with the majority of course. Seems to eliminate having to reason things out.
> 
> I play the devils advocate for a reason Jeff. To get people to think so they can, with some thought, "take the road less traveled". As it is, like sheep, they just follow each other to what end? Total control?



Don, I can agree with you in some situations, however in my community I have seen a change for the better. Taken the road less traveled is sometimes needed to stand back in look at the whole situation. I always been thankful that I can look at both sides of the situation. Try to look through others eyes to see what I would do differently of if not the same.

This particular instance, this probably could have gotten off with a warning, but he took to the next level by leaving and causing much more conflict than need be. If its a law you disagree with, have the common sense not to argue it in the street. Take it to city council.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I realise, there are no easy fixes these days Jeff. In todays climate, I just avoid having my dogs in the middle of public situations because I am not opposed to voicing my opinion. I realise others have rights and try to respect their rights. I also expect the same. It just doesn't seem to work that way anymore. I keep my dogs home, or I take them into the woods and hunt. What do I get in return? They single out unneutered dogs and levy a registration(fine if you will) that is 500% more than it was while if the dogs are neutered they register them for much less than what the paper work can even be done for. So, I am paying for others to have their dogs at a low cost. This is the law being used to coerce people into things they could have never succeeded at otherwise. I could keep going about several different things, but it is pointless at this point. I have my dogs loose during a legal hunting season, and some jerk picks one up and takes it to animal control, they think they now have the right to neuter the dog and charge me a fine because the dog was loose. My god, you can't even get it through their heads that it is a legal hunting season and it is legal to use dogs. They must have a special test to locate all these morons just to give them employment. I may appear to get wound up about some things but, I have had the wolves beating at my door for a long time and, believe it or not, I never had a lot of patience but dealing with utter stupidity on a regular basis has used up what little I did have. Would I take my dogs to a public place and turn them loose? Never!


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

I see your point Don. Do you hunt on private property?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, from what I read of the story, dude screwed up.

First off, arguing with the cops never gets you anywhere. Being nice, however, usually does. I.e. if I get pulled over by a state trooper and I know I was doing something wrong (like last time, rolled through the stop sign and was speeding) I just pull over, agree with them, and go on my way. I've gotten 1 ticket, and it was dismissed in court. 
Be an asshole, get treated like an asshole. Be cool about it, and while you may still get the ticket, you aren't making things worse and giving them a reason to want to screw you over. 

The guy should have just, whether right or wrong, said something like "I'm sorry officer, it won't happen again - I'll take them home now and next time I'll bring leashes". Situation diffused, and while she might have been inclined to ticket him anyway, he wouldn't have been given the smack down and slammed on the pavement. 

But hey, that's just me. I'm not inclined to pick a fight with someone who carries pepper spray, a taser, and a gun. I'm going to lose. I'd rather suck up the monetary fine than be rubbing pepper spray out of my eyes for the rest of the day while blowing red hot snot through every orifice or having M26 needles removed from my back. Not worth it. I had a can of police grade pepper spray go off in my face once - it's a miserable experience. To me, paying a fine is WAY better.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

don I am pretty conservative as far as the government and laws go, but even I appreciate leash laws....I have pretty much always owned dogs that do not play nice with other dogs, and every little bit that helps these idiots from letting their dogs run around loose to cause me problems I am grateful for...I have had 4000$ dogs that I had to string up and let ankle biters attack their legs, because of their stupid owners...

I am currently having issues with this dog as it seems everyone where I moved to has chihuahuas, minpins, dachsunds or other small terrier type dogs that they love to let assault me and my dog while I am trying to walk to dog...I have talked to every owner of these current problem dogs, and the people just don't get it, or they just don't care..

Even though I have the right to let my dog engage, I never do if I can help it, it is not the dog's fault, plus then I would become the BAD person for just walking my dog onleash...and then I would be targeted for retribution...

I have had incidents and I have always walked away unscathed and un-ticketed, even when my dog grabbed a police K9, due to poor handling by the K9 Officer...

I can guarantee if I met this guy and his 6 dogs offfleash in a park, all 6 of those little fukkers would come right up to me and my dog, is that fair to me to have to deal with the BS? is it fair to his dog if they get eaten?

I do break leash laws myself, but appreciate them as well..If I break a leash law no incident is gonna happen, cause my dog is under control. I have been stopped and "reminded" of leash laws plenty of times. never cited for a violation..I could have been If I acted like an azzhole...

I like them for placing blame as well if an incident occurs...pretty clear cut if you have a leash on, and another dog doesn't to who's fault it is..
You would probably think differently if you lived in an urban or suburban area and you couldn't walk your Dales around the block without some strange dog running up and "trying to play with them" or outright trying to attack them...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> don I am pretty conservative as far as the government and laws go, but even I appreciate leash laws....I have pretty much always owned dogs that do not play nice with other dogs, and every little bit that helps these idiots from letting their dogs run around loose to cause me problems I am grateful for...I have had 4000$ dogs that I had to string up and let ankle biters attack their legs, because of their stupid owners...
> 
> I am currently having issues with this dog as it seems everyone where I moved to has chihuahuas, minpins, dachsunds or other small terrier type dogs that they love to let assault me and my dog while I am trying to walk to dog...I have talked to every owner of these current problem dogs, and the people just don't get it, or they just don't care..
> 
> ...


Yup, you got it, Joby. My husband can no longer go jogging with my dog Fawkes in our neighborhood because he always has at least one dog (typically JRTs, min pins, a lhasa apso, spaniels, etc) off leash charging up to him. He may not be in the wrong, but it's just not worth the liability. Which is annoying because it was really helpful for his conditioning. :evil:

And anyone who has 6 dachshunds is just plain nuts, just going to say that right now. :lol:


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

just another stupid law that only the responsible people follow. the irresponsible people will still do as they please. just like gun control, only the responsible citizens follow the law, the criminals do as they please.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> The cops were over authorative jerks and should have had training in dealing with people under the influence of caffine. Seriously when I worked for the Park Police in Minneapolis the dog folks were almost always jerks if you tagged or even just warned them to leash their dogs or pick up after them. Not sure why that is .



Simple answer Jim. The average suburban dog walker is a total idiot. :grin::grin:;-)


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> don I am pretty conservative as far as the government and laws go, but even I appreciate leash laws....I have pretty much always owned dogs that do not play nice with other dogs, and every little bit that helps these idiots from letting their dogs run around loose to cause me problems I am grateful for...I have had 4000$ dogs that I had to string up and let ankle biters attack their legs, because of their stupid owners...
> 
> I am currently having issues with this dog as it seems everyone where I moved to has chihuahuas, minpins, dachsunds or other small terrier type dogs that they love to let assault me and my dog while I am trying to walk to dog...I have talked to every owner of these current problem dogs, and the people just don't get it, or they just don't care..
> 
> ...


Joby, my dogs would always be on leash if in a city environment. I do have enough sense top keep my dogs in the right. I don't really care what happens as long as it starts with my dogs in the right. I am not saying the guy was right by any means. Actually, he was stupid for taking the dogs out and letting them run free. What I am questioning is, if there were no complains, and there was no one else there to bother, the AC should have given him a warning. Maybe he would have kept it under control better and things would have worked out. Maybe not, but who knows. Second time would be a citation.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

bob scott said:


> simple answer jim. The average suburban dog walker is a total idiot. :grin::grin:;-)


50/50 where I live..


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I want to apologize to everyone . I had no idea that my enforcing leash laws was slowly sapping my fellow citizens of their rights . I pledge to no longer attempt to deter crime through enforcement of laws but will now just wait to clean up the messes afterwards . 

Sincerely ,

Janitor Jim


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> I want to apologize to everyone . I had no idea that my enforcing leash laws was slowly sapping my fellow citizens of their rights . I pledge to no longer attempt to deter crime through enforcement of laws but will now just wait to clean up the messes afterwards .
> 
> Sincerely ,
> 
> Janitor Jim


+1 to Janitor Jim. :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Joby, my dogs would always be on leash if in a city environment. I do have enough sense top keep my dogs in the right. I don't really care what happens as long as it starts with my dogs in the right. I am not saying the guy was right by any means. Actually, he was stupid for taking the dogs out and letting them run free. What I am questioning is, if there were no complains, and there was no one else there to bother, the AC should have given him a warning. Maybe he would have kept it under control better and things would have worked out. Maybe not, but who knows. Second time would be a citation.


that is how it normally works in my experiences..unless you are a jerk about it...:roll::roll:


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> I want to apologize to everyone . I had no idea that my enforcing leash laws was slowly sapping my fellow citizens of their rights . I pledge to no longer attempt to deter crime through enforcement of laws but will now just wait to clean up the messes afterwards .
> 
> Sincerely ,
> 
> Janitor Jim


 
thank you. in fact anything that involves my safety i'll take care of. if i need you i'll call.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

jamie lind said:


> thank you. in fact anything that involves my safety i'll take care of. if i need you i'll call.



Promise ?


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Promise ?


pinky swear


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

jamie lind said:


> pinky swear



Cool . Good Luck .


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

please dont think i dont like cops. my stepfather is one and i have a few i call friends. its the laws i dont like. to bad its you job to enforce them.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

jamie lind said:


> please dont think i dont like cops. my stepfather is one and i have a few i call friends. its the laws i dont like. to bad its you job to enforce them.


No problem . I hear that all the time . Never gets old .


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Joby, my dogs would always be on leash if in a city environment. I do have enough sense top keep my dogs in the right. I don't really care what happens as long as it starts with my dogs in the right. I am not saying the guy was right by any means. Actually, he was stupid for taking the dogs out and letting them run free. What I am questioning is, if there were no complains, and there was no one else there to bother, the AC *should have* given him a warning. Maybe he would have kept it under control better and things would have worked out. Maybe not, but who knows. Second time would be a citation.


Depending on how the law is written, why "should" a law enforcement officer be obligated to give a warning? I appreciate a warning if I get pulled over for speeding (and yes, I've been pulled over for speeding, even in the middle of rural Missouri and not on a busy highway), but why would I feel like a warning was owed to me just because I wasn't bothering anyone?


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Depending on how the law is written, why "should" a law enforcement officer be obligated to give a warning? I appreciate a warning if I get pulled over for speeding (and yes, I've been pulled over for speeding, even in the middle of rural Missouri and not on a busy highway), but why would I feel like a warning was owed to me just because I wasn't bothering anyone?


because laws are ment to protect. not produce revenue.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm a big believer in warnings but if this guy was an A-hole right out of the gate there would be no way he should get a warning.
Hard to say how it all happened based on a news report.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

jamie lind said:


> because laws are ment to protect. not produce revenue.


Right on Jaime. Preventative laws are just like preventative veterinary care Maren. The sole purpose is to produce revenue.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jamie lind said:


> because laws are ment to protect. not produce revenue.



So you are saying you believe that leash laws do not protect? 

You do not believe that unleashed or improperly contained dogs pose any threat to other dogs or people, or themselves?

I have to remove more than a couple of dead dogs, 2 of which were my neighbors dogs, from my backyard, and had to dis-assemble a fence to get one carcass out that got yanked 1/2 way through, bending the poles...I knew those dogs, I don't "think" they would have posed a threat to people when loose, but dogs yes for sure, and apparently themselves...

I also watched one of my neighbors standard poodles get mauled in my driveway by two rotties and two huskies, cause the owner let it run across the street and try to bite a guy walking his 4 dogs...that dog had harassed me and several of my dogs many times, but I had more compassion than the kid walking his dog..funny thing was, SHE blamed the kid...when her dogs was 100 yrds off her property!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm a big believer in warnings but if this guy was an A-hole right out of the gate there would be no way he should get a warning.
> Hard to say how it all happened based on a news report.


Where you been Bob ? The news gets everything right and covers every angle with no biases involved .

The more I read this the madder I get . The football team should of warned this poor guy they weren't going to kick the other team's ass , Red Bull should of warned him it could make him jittery and get him arrested , the breeder of those dogs should have warned them that too many could get him in trouble with his association and the police . The doctor should have warned him not to get his butt arrested or his poor shoulder injury might get aggrevated . The AC certainly should have warned him (I'm sure they didn't , just another authority figure that got bullied as a kid trying to be tough now , they never give warnings ) it was only 6 little dogs that he had to sneak out of his neighborhood because he was forced to break another unjust rule about the number of dogs he can have .

This poor guy has been led down a path that he couldn't of possibly escaped due to all of unjust expectations placed upon him . He should sue and sue now and the others should be charged with treason !


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> So you are saying you believe that leash laws do not protect?
> 
> You do not believe that unleashed or improperly contained dogs pose any threat to other dogs or people, or themselves?
> 
> I have to remove more than a couple of dead dogs, 2 of which were my neighbors dogs, from my backyard, and had to dis-assemble a fence to get one carcass out that got yanked 1/2 way through, bending the poles...I knew those dogs, I don't "think" they would have posed a threat to people when loose, but dogs yes for sure, and apparently themselves...


i was responding to maren wondering whyh a warning would be warrented just because no one was being bothered.
yes unleashed dogs pose a threat. so do hungry donkeys, sewing needles, and banana peels.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Where you been Bob ? The news gets everything right and covers every angle with no biases involved .
> 
> The more I read this the madder I get . The football team should of warned this poor guy they weren't going to kick the other team's ass , Red Bull should of warned him it could make him jittery and get him arrested , the breeder of those dogs should have warned them that too many could get him in trouble with his association and the police . The doctor should have warned him not to get his butt arrested or his poor shoulder injury might get aggrevated . The AC certainly should have warned him (I'm sure they didn't , just another authority figure that got bullied as a kid trying to be tough now , they never give warnings ) it was only 6 little dogs that he had to sneak out of his neighborhood because he was forced to break another unjust rule about the number of dogs he can have .
> 
> This poor guy has been led down a path that he couldn't of possibly escaped due to all of unjust expectations placed upon him . He should sue and sue now and the others should be charged with treason !




I'll add to that!
Anyone moving to Texas should be warned about football fans there. :-o :lol:


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Where you been Bob ? The news gets everything right and covers every angle with no biases involved .
> 
> The more I read this the madder I get . The football team should of warned this poor guy they weren't going to kick the other team's ass , Red Bull should of warned him it could make him jittery and get him arrested , the breeder of those dogs should have warned them that too many could get him in trouble with his association and the police . The doctor should have warned him not to get his butt arrested or his poor shoulder injury might get aggrevated . The AC certainly should have warned him (I'm sure they didn't , just another authority figure that got bullied as a kid trying to be tough now , they never give warnings ) it was only 6 little dogs that he had to sneak out of his neighborhood because he was forced to break another unjust rule about the number of dogs he can have .
> 
> This poor guy has been led down a path that he couldn't of possibly escaped due to all of unjust expectations placed upon him . He should sue and sue now and the others should be charged with treason !


seems like everything is to blame but the dumbass himself. sounds like he got let off easy to me.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think anyone who runs from the cops should get a minimum of 5......:-k ...... 10 warning shots fired through their rear car window. :twisted: Honest *****!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Right on Jaime. Preventative laws are just like preventative veterinary care Maren. The sole purpose is to produce revenue.


*yawn* No. Weak attempt at baiting. Try again after you learn the definition of prevention. :roll:


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

All laws are preventative in some way or another. Name one law that's not.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> All laws are preventative in some way or another. Name one law that's not.


The laws of nature!
It's hard as hell to prevent these idiots from breeding.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> All laws are preventative in some way or another. Name one law that's not.


murder?


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> The laws of nature!
> It's hard as hell to prevent these idiots from breeding.


Lmao, indeed!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

jamie lind said:


> seems like everything is to blame but the dumbass himself. sounds like he got let off easy to me.


*gasp* How dare you . He's a victim ! 

I have it from a good source that he's a good man . I heard he says hello to his neighbors , was a coach of his kid's soccer team and once changed a little old ladies flat tire .

He's a victim I say plain and simple ! A victim of the oppressors forcing laws upon him there are no real viable reasons to have other then to soften us up so we will never notice the other laws to come that will eventually take all our freedoms away from us . 

You owe that man an apology .


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

jamie lind said:


> murder?


So the law against murder not a preventative law. I know a lot of people who would be dead right now if the chicken shit thought they would get away with it.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> *gasp* How dare you . He's a victim !
> 
> I have it from a good source that he's a good man . I heard he says hello to his neighbors , was a coach of his kid's soccer team and once changed a little old ladies flat tire .
> 
> ...


Lmao, how true!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> So the law against murder not a preventative law. I know a lot of people who would be dead right now if the chicken shit thought they would get away with it.


I don't think it's the law that stops anyone from murdering another person - more like the consequences of the action. Honestly, who can't think of someone they'd just dearly love to be wiped off the planet? Why don't you do it? Because going to court, trying to fate the death sentence, and spending the rest of your life in prison just isn't worth the $1.62 you spent on the bullet you brained them with. 

I mean if you say "murdering someone is illegal" - is anyone going to care until you say "the consequences are the death penalty or life in prison"? Nah, if you said "it's a $2000 fine for murdering someone" - we'd reduce our own population pretty fast.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I don't think it's the law that stops anyone from murdering another person - more like the consequences of the action. Honestly, who can't think of someone they'd just dearly love to be wiped off the planet? Why don't you do it? Because going to court, trying to fate the death sentence, and spending the rest of your life in prison just isn't worth the $1.62 you spent on the bullet you brained them with.
> 
> I mean if you say "murdering someone is illegal" - is anyone going to care until you say "the consequences are the death penalty or life in prison"? Nah, if you said "it's a $2000 fine for murdering someone" - we'd reduce our own population pretty fast.



Yes my point exactly, just better explained thanks Ashley. Just like the leash law, I would walk my dog off lead, however the consequence if I get caught will be a ticket.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> So the law against murder not a preventative law. I know a lot of people who would be dead right now if the chicken shit thought they would get away with it.


yes i guess your right.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

maybe we need more laws. like not letting people take a dump in a donkey pasture. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB07zrVD2U8&feature=related
this could have been avoided if we had a law like that and police patroling the pasture.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

jamie lind said:


> maybe we need more laws. like not letting people take a dump in a donkey pasture.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB07zrVD2U8&feature=related
> this could have been avoided if we had a law like that and police patroling the pasture.


How dare that donkey not give that fata** a warning . He must have got beat up alot when he was a colt .


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> How dare that donkey not give that fata** a warning . He must have got beat up alot when he was a colt .


no it was the red bull


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

jamie lind said:


> maybe we need more laws. Like not letting people take a dump in a donkey pasture.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb07zrvd2u8&feature=related
> this could have been avoided if we had a law like that and police patroling the pasture.


lmfao!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

jamie lind said:


> no it was the red bull



Hey, if a red bull does that to a donkey there's no wonder the donkey has issues.....
:-k........Oh wait #-o.....Red Bull.......... never mind! 8-[


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Hey, if a red bull does that to a donkey there's no wonder the donkey has issues.....
> :-k........Oh wait #-o.....Red Bull.......... never mind! 8-[


Haha Bob your not right!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Hey, if a red bull does that to a donkey there's no wonder the donkey has issues.....
> :-k........Oh wait #-o.....Red Bull.......... never mind! 8-[


Red bull, it gives you wings...or Priapism?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> So the law against murder not a preventative law. I know a lot of people who would be dead right now if the chicken shit thought they would get away with it.


Now y'all are getting carried away. Murder is the crime itself, gun control to prevent the murder is a preventative law. Not long ago, there were no leash laws because it wasn't that big of a deal. A loose dog was no crime. There was no crime until the dog bit somone....then the oowner payed for his dog being loose. Now we have leash laws and more dog bites from what I understand. Leash laws prevent dog bites about like gun control prevent murders. Because some don't have good sense, we are all treated like we have no sense. Yes sir. that is fair. Nash gets emotional on these topics and should be fined for letting his emotions control him when he already knows things will never change and we will all be treated like we are stupid because of the few.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Right on Jaime. Preventative laws are just like preventative veterinary care Maren. The sole purpose is to produce revenue.


Nope (although it might be the case for some preventative laws/some preventative veterinary care).

The law that requires people to have passed a driving test is preventative. Sure it produces revenue. Sure it does not prevent all accidents. Sure some people will ignore the law. However, any sensible risk analysis will tell you that some instruction and testing before being let loose with a couple of tons of mobile steel is a sensible precaution. 

Likewise vaccination against certain diseases. Sure they produce revenue. Sure they do not prevent all diseases. Sure overvaccination is an issue. However, effective vaccination against common life threatening diseases is a sensible precaution IMO.

Are all laws good - IMO no. Are all laws bad - IMO no.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Now y'all are getting carried away. Murder is the crime itself, gun control to prevent the murder is a preventative law. Not long ago, there were no leash laws because it wasn't that big of a deal. A loose dog was no crime. There was no crime until the dog bit somone....then the oowner payed for his dog being loose. Now we have leash laws and more dog bites from what I understand. Leash laws prevent dog bites about like gun control prevent murders. Because some don't have good sense, we are all treated like we have no sense. Yes sir. that is fair. Nash gets emotional on these topics and should be fined for letting his emotions control him when he already knows things will never change and we will all be treated like we are stupid because of the few.


Yes I do but it's all your fault . You should of warned me how emotional I would become once I've seen the light . I see they've gotten to you now with all this talk of fining . 

I'm going to cash it all in and gonna find me some land high up in the hills til all this nonsence blows over . I wish I could be so in control of my emotions like you . I can tell not much bothers you . Can you recommend a good vet ? Shhhh what's that ?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> No problem . I hear that all the time . Never gets old .


Some of my best friends are cops. 

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Aww Jim, I know how you feel. One time I had my feeling hurt too. You'll get over it though and be right back to depriving citizens the right to drive drunk and run over innocent people. 

DFrost


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is a part of the story that seems to have escaped all the dog people. Full of Red Bull or not the guy obviously had control of the dogs because with six dogs loose, he got them all back in the vehicle and left in short order. You just can't do that if you don't have control. Of course he he hadn't had control, his fines would have been much less because he wouldn't have been able to leave. In this case, that control got him into more trouble. Most people couldn't collect one dog that easily and leave much less six doxies.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Here is a part of the story that seems to have escaped all the dog people. Full of Red Bull or not the guy obviously had control of the dogs because with six dogs loose, he got them all back in the vehicle and left in short order. You just can't do that if you don't have control. Of course he he hadn't had control, his fines would have been much less because he wouldn't have been able to leave. In this case, that control got him into more trouble. Most people couldn't collect one dog that easily and leave much less six doxies.


Don , didn't escape me, any AC officer is pretty much compelled to at least stop and talk to a guy that has SIX dogs in violation of an ordinance. That is a given, I honestly think he would have gotten in no trouble if he handled HIS behavior differently...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Don , didn't escape me, any AC officer is pretty much compelled to at least stop and talk to a guy that has SIX dogs in violation of an ordinance. That is a given, I honestly think he would have gotten in no trouble if he handled HIS behavior differently...


Quite possibly Joby.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Don, I guess I see your point to an extent, but still pretty much blame the guy for this. He did more-or-less decide to live in a community that only allowed four dogs and then (presumably of his own free will) brought six dogs into it. He also used his team WINNING, but just by not enough points, and too many Red Bulls, as an excuse for being a tart. He also chose to ignore the leash laws, resist arrest, and otherwise make himself a big target.

Granted, you could argue some of these laws since they are not actually punishing anything bad so much as punishing creating an environment that could lead to bad things (e.g. having "too many" dogs, or letting dogs run along off-lead), but that sounds like more of a case where people should A) actually get involved in local legislation and vote, and B) be smart enough to not let the bad things happen said preventative laws are supposed to prevent. I don't actually expect either of those things to happen, so living in a representative democracy such as we do and allowing such laws to exist (at least in part because we're too lazy and irresponsible to get more involved and be more responsible as a society) it is kind of expected we follow these laws.

The main reasons he's an idiot though:

1) Having six dogs in a four-dog-only gated community. He could choose to live in a less restrictive environment, and they will presumably be aware he's breaking their four-dog-only rule after all of this.

2) Breaking the leash law and then arguing with the Police about it. Like the law or not, he _was_ breaking it. I _would_ feel a bit different if this was some sort of protest, or if somebody was proposing the leash law could be circumnavigated if you were able to show a certain level of control over your dog in public or something like that. Still, he was breaking the law as it stands now and the Police was just doing her job.

3) Resisting the ticket/arrest and the escape. This is the best part. First, trying to escape without getting the ticket, ignoring the cop's orders to stop, allegedly nearly hitting her, allegedly flicking her off (waving her on? nice one), then reaching in his pocket when that is generally a bad idea considering he was notedly acting irrational and Police have to consider it could be a weapon.

At absolute best, he is guilty of poor judgment in his decision to ignore the Police. At worst, he got confrontational with a Police, fled the scene of a crime trying to evade his ticket, nearly hit a Police woman in his grand escape, flicked her off, took his time getting out of the car when he was pulled over, reached into his pocket for a can of "Off" for some reason, and resisted arrest. He certainly had enough excuses for his series of unfortunate decisions. Plus, he's blaming the incident on his emotional state after his team WON against Rice University 34-17 (he was in a sour mood after a seventeen point blowout, imagine if they'd lost ), a Red Bull energy drinks (not the rum & Coke he'd been drinking earlier, so if we're lucky he was driving drunk and on a caffeine buzz from one or several Red Bull drinks), and possibly bad karma since, y'know, the Longhorns' color is burnt orange and red is the color of arch-enemy Oklahoma.

I do actually appreciate the Devil's Advocate and it is important to look at both sides of any issue, but this guy is not helping the argument much in this case.

-Cheers


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> *yawn* No. Weak attempt at baiting. Try again after you learn the definition of prevention. :roll:


Let's see. Just a quick one of many. You should spay your females to "prevent" mammary cancer. Does spaying actually prevent mammary cancer? No. But the spay is about $350 last I heard. Besides, dogs are far more likely to die from many other types of cancer first.

David Ruby. I am not saying the guy isn't a nut job in his own right. But the citations just on the dogs was about $4000. That is insane.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Let's see. Just a quick one of many. You should spay your females to "prevent" mammary cancer. Does spaying actually prevent mammary cancer? No. But the spay is about $350 last I heard. Besides, dogs are far more likely to die from many other types of cancer first.


LOL, OMG, you couldn't have given me a better example. :lol::lol::lol: Yes, it does prevent mammary cancer and the literature is very clear on this. The classic statistics:



> The frequency of mammary neoplasia in different species varies tremendously. *The dog is by far the most frequently affected domestic species*, with a prevalence ~3 times that in women; *~50% of all tumors in the bitch are mammary tumors*. Mammary tumors are rare in cows, mares, goats, ewes, and sows. There are differences in both biologic behavior and histology of mammary tumors in dogs and cats. *About 45% of mammary tumors are malignant in dogs*, whereas ~90% are malignant in cats, and dogs have a much higher number of complex and mixed tumors than do cats.


Meaning, YES, many female dogs are affected by mammary tumors and nearly half are malignant (read: fatal from metastasis).



> Mammary tumors in dogs are most frequent in intact bitches; they are extremely rare in male dogs. Ovariectomy *before the first estrus* reduces the risk of mammary neoplasia to 0.5% of the risk in intact bitches; ovariectomy *after 1 estrus* reduces the risk to 8% of that in intact bitches. Bitches neutered after maturity have generally been considered to have the same risk as intact bitches.


Meaning, YES, spaying a female, particularly before their first estrus, PREVENTS mammary cancer. Or as the third edition of Small Animal Clinical Oncology (Withrow et al. 2001) says:



> The development of mammary tumors in the dog is *clearly hormone dependent*...


 from page 455.

Source: http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/112300.htm


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> The laws of nature!
> It's hard as hell to prevent these idiots from breeding.


i don't care who you are--that there is FUNNY  

and true....


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

You know, the guy reminds me of this from Liar Liar.









Stop breaking the law, asshole!!!!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> LOL, OMG, you couldn't have given me a better example. :lol::lol::lol: Yes, it does prevent mammary cancer and the literature is very clear on this. The classic statistics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last time I researched this subject, and discussed it with my vet, because I went to vets then, the stats said that 3 out of 100 dogs would have mammary cancer. Not a very high number to be spaying bitches for before the first estrus. Now, a question with a number like that, how did they determine that the spay actually reduced anything to .5 percent. Maybe the dogs they decided to spay never would have gotten oit anyway. Kind of like saying dogs live this many years longer because of bla bla bla. There was no way of knowing how long the dogs would have lived anyway. Again, its the same BS you hear with ENS and how wonderful it is because these dogs were better than those, but, there is no way to prove any of this. I have had a lot of bitches and never had one fixed. I have never seen it yet. So, your best scenario is spaying female puppies before the first estrus and even then the percentages you quoted could leave a lot to be desired. So, lets say the dog is 2 and the vet still says let's spay her to prevent mammary cancer. Same line from the vet, 2 year old female. It is still used as a preventative surgery even though, according to you, it prevents nothing. Testicular cancer in male dogs, cut em off even though he may never get it at 12. Good lord, I would like to know what the proceedure is to prevent a brain tumor. Anyway, this has little to do with the thread.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

You two are so cute argueing with each other all the time . But I think it's time . 

Get a room .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

LMAO, there is always a comedian in the crowd. LOL

But, yes, I am really curious how they determined that they reduced the cancer risk to .5 percent by spaying pups before the first estrus. They would have had to picked pups that knew positively would have mammary cancer when they got older. You got to wonder how they did that. I don't think they can know without a crystal ball.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

i think i have seen the light. there is no leash law in the town i live in. it is starting to turn into a cesspool. i think if we had a leash law things would improve. keep fighting the good fight and give those tickets for leashless dogs. dont let your town turn into one like mine. we know going leashless is a gateway crime. next it will be car jacking and murder. ive seen it happen.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

jamie lind said:


> i think i have seen the light. there is no leash law in the town i live in. it is starting to turn into a cesspool. i think if we had a leash law things would improve. keep fighting the good fight and give those tickets for leashless dogs. dont let your town turn into one like mine. we know going leashless is a gateway crime. next it will be car jacking and murder. ive seen it happen.


And just you wait till all the town dogs are doing pot!
Victimless crime? I think not! :grin:;-)
The laws here are six foot leash. I sure wish they would get rid of those damn flexi leads. :evil:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

jamie lind said:


> i think i have seen the light. there is no leash law in the town i live in. it is starting to turn into a cesspool. i think if we had a leash law things would improve. keep fighting the good fight and give those tickets for leashless dogs. dont let your town turn into one like mine. we know going leashless is a gateway crime. next it will be car jacking and murder. ive seen it happen.


Does your town have a law for theft ?


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Does your town have a law for theft ?


why would it when the state does?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

jamie lind said:


> why would it when the state does?


It was a joke since you were stealing my act . Never mind.................


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> The laws here are six foot leash. I sure wish they would get rid of those damn flexi leads. :evil:


me too and I use one...LOL


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> David Ruby. I am not saying the guy isn't a nut job in his own right. But the citations just on the dogs was about $4000. That is insane.


True. To some extent, whether in the spirit of the law or not, he was punished for being a douche'. For the actual dog-related offenses, that is crazy. Under other circumstances, I would imagine he could argue to have the fines reduced. In his case, I am not sure many judges would be terribly sympathetic. Just a guess though.



Maren Bell Jones said:


> LOL, OMG, you couldn't have given me a better example. :lol::lol::lol: Yes, it does prevent mammary cancer and the literature is very clear on this. The classic statistics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FWIW, I have read of adverse effects to dogs that are spayed or neutered (from fairly grounded scientific sources), so it is not necessarily as good an example as you are implying. My family _has_ had a couple of dogs die of cancer that developed from areas that spaying would have eliminated and it was terrible, so I am not totally unsympathetic. However, like most things there are two sides that can be argued.

Also, I was under the impression that it was recommended by at least some to have a female spayed after the first (or second) estrus to ensure the dog finishes maturing (physically & mentally). To play Devil's advocate on that for one second, would that not eliminate some of the benefits of having your dog spayed?

-Cheers


----------

